# Help us fire up a new "jeep" forum



## havasu (Jun 7, 2016)

The owner of this forum as well as the builder of the original Jeep Forum has started a new jeep forum. It is called:

www.Jforum.com

Come join us on the ground floor and watch a new site blossom!


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Now why did you know about this before me?

I signed up but it has that stupid rule of being approved by admin before I can do anything, need to get rid of that or people will walk away.


----------



## havasu (Jun 7, 2016)

No kidding? I know Keith is tweaking it from the stock Xenforo grid. I'll go take a peak.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

Waiting on Mustangarage to show up....


----------



## havasu (Jun 7, 2016)

I see jbolty joined. Man, that is a name from the past. he helped me alot in 2008!


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2016)

I sent him a text this morning. I still talk and do a lot of jeeping with him. You should come out jeeping at some point. Big Bear trips are pretty mellow.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 13, 2016)

just saw this thread.  I will go sign up now lol.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2016)

Only like a week late.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 13, 2016)

yeah I know.  I have been busy this week lol.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

I blame that forum for us only having three people here and we are paid to be here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

Paid? Really?.....


----------



## havasu (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah, please tell us more about this "paid" stuff??


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

We get paid in use of this forum. That and the lear jet with no seats.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 12, 2017)

how come I don't get no seats?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2017)

mustanggarage said:


> how come I don't get no seats?



The orange crates finally wore out and the new forum budget doesn't allow for replacement...


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

How did you get an orange crate? I had to piece together a few crates.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 13, 2017)

Chris said:


> How did you get an orange crate? I had to piece together a few crates.



You forget, I'm old, I remember when the corporate jet was steam powered....


----------



## Deckape (Jan 15, 2017)

Just found this thread, I'm an old Jeep racer (Old School) that is, but I'm willing to share to share some of my 41 years of experience from 'BACK IN THE DAY"
i RAN A 258 6 banger that I was happy to race, collected than a few dust collectors until I had to give it up due to a career change.that lasted 20 years, I'm now r4etired from the career, and jeepracing


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2017)

For some strange reason, I believe jeep and racer should never be in the same sentence. Those jeep engines, in their stock attire, are so sluggish they can barely get out of their own way. Now drop in a nice V-8, and you would have a screaming machine! I've seen a dozen V-8's installed and I am just like a little boy, looking at my first set of girl's boobs. I just can't get enough of that beauty!


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2017)

My 258 was pretty quick in my jeep. Just wouldn't pass smog. My 5.9 v8 that is now in my jeep is a lot of fun.


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2017)

Is there any way to make a V-8 jeep smog legal in Commiefornia?


----------



## Rusty (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess we are lucky, The only city in Missouri with smog tests is St. Louis, murder capital of the US.

(Chicago murder rate is 28 per 100,000, St Louis is 48 per 100,000)


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2017)

havasu said:


> Is there any way to make a V-8 jeep smog legal in Commiefornia?



Yes, but a lot of work. I built mine to be but never followed through.


----------



## havasu (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems their is a correlation between smog tests for vehicles, and lead poisoning from guns. Something to think about...


----------



## Deckape (Jan 16, 2017)

MG, yOU CAN TAKE THE SEATS OUT 'A' THAT purdy little plum colored jeepya been fixin' up for the daughter.  I hear They come out purdy easy.


----------



## Deckape (Jan 17, 2017)

havasu I REDEIVED YOUR 'FINDSHIP OFFER bu the forum forms didn't let me respond
FYI it's Man overborad! here, and the old lady has the helm. Glug glug.:waggingfinger::Sabrefight::Sabrefight::Sabrefight::Sabrefight::Sabrefight::Sabrefight:


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2017)

I just had a couple whiskeys myself so this all makes sense.


----------



## havasu (Jan 17, 2017)

Speaking of whiskey, I found a 60 year old sealed bottle of whiskey in my old house stuff, that was loaded with 8 year old Jim Beam Choice whiskey back in the early '60's. Boy, that tastes pretty good! 

View attachment 20170117_201744.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2017)

Drink it in one sitting in case it turned to poison.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 18, 2017)

I keep a bottle of whiskey as a prevention of snake bites. Must work, I have never been bit.


----------

